

Ask HN: any beautiful website generation service? - tucson

(inspired by earlier HN post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4131847)<p>I am looking for a way to generate ready-made websites for small businesses.<p>The demand is there. I have dozens of businesses contacting me every week for building websites.<p>I am looking for a way to automate the creation of the sites based on basic infos (company name, some presentation text) and produce a nicely designed (such as those themes) website.<p>Does anybody know of a service that could help?
======
simba-hiiipower
not sure if this is the type of thing you're looking for, but i recently came
across this:

IM-Creator <http://imcreator.com/>

i’ve just begun messing around with it (building a simple personal site) and
I’m generally very pleased. the templates they have up are really quite nice
and are very easy to customize. though it does feel a bit limited (may not be
quite suitable for you), it is free and they seem to be pretty active in
addressing any issues and taking feedback into consideration for improvements.

